# Need Help - Education Credential Assessment



## Naggy (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi All,

Need some advice/guidance with regards to education credential assessment. 

I have checked all the 3 Designated organizations for ECAs : 

Comparative Education Service – University of Toronto School of Continuing Studies
International Credential Assessment Service of Canada
World Education Services

What i found out is that these organization dont accept documents sent by individual and they want education bodies to send document in sealed envelope? Am i right in my understanding? or can individuals send document for assessment?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sweetmann27 (Feb 5, 2015)

Even i need the same help with Education Credential assesment.
I am at initial stage and i need to do ECA.please help me how can i do.I mean they want transcript or original document.

Thanks
Manju


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Pretty simple really - have the institution send transcripts.


----------



## sweetmann27 (Feb 5, 2015)

Here its not simple as it seems. Because Univ don't bother to send transcripts for us,the only option i am seeing is that to take the photocopies to the college registrar's office and have it stamped and dated.Please clarify on this--documents should be sealed in envelope,what does it mean actually?
Sealed means envelope should be pasted or what? or we need take some stamp outside of envelope also.Do we need to fill the form also provided by WES?

Please help


----------



## Yoeman (Aug 3, 2013)

HI,

You need to send attested copies of your "Marksheets".

As per WES Guidelines:

"You may have photocopies of your original mark sheets attested and dated by the Controller of Examinations or Registrar’s Office. Please request for the attested photocopies to be placed in an official sealed envelope and have the envelope returned to you to forward to WES."

By sealed they mean to have the envelope stamped by the attesting authority/department.


----------



## sweetmann27 (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi,
By sealed they mean to have the envelope stamped by the attesting authority/department.--->you mean registrar only



Yoeman said:


> HI,
> 
> You need to send attested copies of your "Marksheets".
> 
> ...


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

sweetmann27 said:


> Here its not simple as it seems. Because Univ don't bother to send transcripts for us



What kind of two-bit universities do you have over there? Sending transcripts is incredibly common and Registrar's offices in universities do it here on a daily basis.




> the only option i am seeing is that to take the photocopies to the college registrar's office and have it stamped and dated.Please clarify on this--documents should be sealed in envelope,what does it mean actually?
> Sealed means envelope should be pasted or what? or we need take some stamp outside of envelope also.Do we need to fill the form also provided by WES?
> 
> Please help



Of course 'sealed' means that the envelope should be closed. Here they also place a signature across the flap to demonstrate that the envelope has not been reopened.


----------



## Yoeman (Aug 3, 2013)

sweetmann27 said:


> Hi,
> By sealed they mean to have the envelope stamped by the attesting authority/department.--->you mean registrar only


You need to get it attested by someone in registrar/Controller of examination office ( be it Registrar/Asst Registrar)


----------

